
Bots Are the Apps,Voice the UX,AI the Protocol and Messenger Is the Browser - jesusmrv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bots-new-apps-voice-user-interface-ai-protocol-jesus-rodriguez?trk=hp-feed-article-title-share
======
smt88
Voice is the UI, not the UX, and language is the protocol.

